
UPDATE: $140K #ePlug DE-Centralized Crowdfund Launch Feb 17th #meshnet #Bitcoin - kenCode
https://twitter.com/kenCode_de/status/565186437281099776
======
kenCode
The Blockchain Operating System (BOS) and crypto-income has been expanded a
bit this week too. Details will be listed on the crowdfunding page on the
17th.

